# Can't find a home for Screech



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

My friend, Karl, died in February, and I can't seem to find a home for Screech. Too old, 10 years, too fat, 20 lbs, and black, plus he doesn't get along with other cats. I just know I will have to call the shelter this month and have them take him. It just breaks my heart. I look into his beautiful green eyes and cry knowing he'll end up in a shelter. He is such a good kitty. He loves to be petted and brushed. It's not fair. I hate when this happens. I just can't imagine him in a cage all day. I would take him but he attacks other cats and my cats are old and sick. Maybe I should just risk it, taking him to my place. but I just know I will get caught with him and told to get rid of him. There is one no kill cat shelter that says that try to hook up elderly cats with elderly people. I guess all I can do is try. See my cat's don't know how good they have it. 

kathy


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*oh screech!!!*

oh, i am so sad, too! life definitely is not fair. i am so sorry you have to face this situation. there is no justice sometimes. i know you've tried your best.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and Screech. I know you're trying your best for him. Its just not fare, and nowadays there are so many abandoned and surrendered pets that need homes.


----------

